# Ammo Can Lift?



## Stick (Jul 9, 2019)

Does anyone have advice for improving my ACL for the CFT? I'm currently sitting at a pathetic 40.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2019)

Mix up hi-rep, low-weight reps with dumbbells or kettlebells with low-rep, hi-weight.  Also lots of push ups, they work deltoids and triceps.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2019)

Get a part time job in a paint store, or paint department of a home improvement store - just tell them your entire reason for being is to lift 2x 5 gal paint buckets across the store and out to customers cars...  then unload pallets of said 5 gal buckets into the bays when trucks come in.

I'm only joking a little here, you use the same muscles and full 5 gal paint buckets start at 70ish lbs.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 10, 2019)

Come work on my farm for a month...


----------



## Teufel (Jul 10, 2019)

Lift weights. The heavier the better.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Jul 16, 2019)

Single arm overhead presses/military presses done with kettlebells (or the like) would go a long way. While the movement is somewhat different (Looks to be using 2-hands for the can in what I've seen), single arm is specified because it will build up extra muscles due to lack of the inherent stability any exercises that uses two hands will have. Not sure if it's a strict press  either, if it isn't then practice boosting yourself out of the "hole" with your knees if allowed.


----------

